# Substrate Coir peat!!! Have i bought the right one!!!



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi everyone, I went to bunnings today to buy the Coir peat bricks! Just need to know if I have bought the right one....



Thanks everyone!


----------



## Kc_read (Apr 25, 2012)

Im using the same thing at the moment, my swcp doesnt like to come down tl the floor so i dont know what his thorts on it are. 1 brick covered 1.2m x 0.6m so roughly a metre square

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowdnboy (Apr 25, 2012)

WHat r u using it for?

Ive used these for my egg laying bedding for yrs for my beardies. Am about to start using in my tree snake enclosures also as the bulk of the substrate on the floor. If I'm not mistaken, this is pretty much the same as the kritters crumble?? Let me know please if im wrong there!

Just make sure theyre not the ones with the added fertiliser.

Cheers


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 25, 2012)

thats the one i use and was recommended by the breeder 

wow you 2 are quick i use it with my womas they both seem to like it and the female keeps using her head as a shovel its kinda funny to watch , when you wet it down to expand it to help it dry quicker i put it in to an old towel and wrapped it up like a kangaroos tail you hit people with  and sort of squeezed all the water out buy twisting it up worked well for me then i just left it to finish drying


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 25, 2012)

bowdnboy said:


> WHat r u using it for?
> 
> Ive used these for my egg laying bedding for yrs for my beardies. Am about to start using in my tree snake enclosures also as the bulk of the substrate on the floor. If I'm not mistaken, this is pretty much the same as the kritters crumble?? Let me know please if im wrong there!
> 
> ...




Yes pretty much the same, i checked that I didnt get the one with the fertiliser, but was told by a herper bunnings worker that this was totally unsuitable for reps.... Just using as i would kritters crumble...

Thanks KC and Thomassss


----------



## bowdnboy (Apr 25, 2012)

Hmmmm..Ok I wonder why? 

Is kritters crumble for want of a better word "sterilised" or treated/cleaned further or something???

The only thing I think of is after dissolving the brick in water to seperate, make sure its totally dried out agin before mixing your pythons (I/m assuiming) due to the higher humidity it would create. I on the other hand by using it with my tree's arent too concerned with the humidity, although I'll still be drying it out a little.


----------



## saximus (Apr 25, 2012)

It's the right one. Pro tip - don't use the recommended amount of water, you will get a soup. Use 2 litres and use really hot tap water. You might have to break down some bits by hand but you will be able to put it straight into the enclosure (it will still be quite damp and probably create condensation but in about a week it will have dried out)


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks Sax.


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Apr 25, 2012)

I live up in a hot area, I mix about 8 or so bricks at once to rehydrate then lay it on a tarp in the sun and dry it back out. It's great stuff. I use the coarse stuff for my BHPs and they bury themselves in it.


----------



## wasgij (Apr 25, 2012)

that one should be fine, I use brunnings brand coco-peat for all my herps and frogs though.
nvm just realised same brand... they must have to different types then, interesting.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 26, 2012)

So happy I have got the right one and proved the woman at bunnings wrong!!! LOL


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 26, 2012)

I just bought a brick of this yesterday!!! for my sheoaks!  I finally found some! lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 26, 2012)

big difference in price compared to kritters crumble hey....


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Apr 26, 2012)

Considering it is the exact same stuff yeah it is! Exo terra do the same bricks but packaged with their branding, 16 bucks I saw it for sale for in a pet shop! the ones you have to watch out for is the ones that say with added fertiliser, if you look on the brunnings web page you can see a pic of the packaging of that one.


----------



## Justdragons (Apr 26, 2012)

i use it for my EWD's and they love to dig in it and it doesnt matter if it gets wet or holds a little humidity..


----------



## TRIGGZIE (Apr 26, 2012)

just a quick question ive been told that it can cause respiratory problems as when it dries out it becomes a fine dust....i did get some and is still currently drying out. i use a course critters crumble and know there is a fine mix but have be told you keep that moist for GTP and frogs etc atm but this is a cheap alternative but dont what these issue any advise would be nice....... as for the one it the pic i think that has added fertilizer could be wrong though
cheers


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 26, 2012)

the one in the pic doesnt have added fertilizer... There is another one that does... I have not heard of the resp probs and will look forward to the answers on your thread before I use it...


----------



## Snowman (Apr 26, 2012)

What does the health warning on the top right actually say?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 26, 2012)

I've used it with Lacies and Scrub Pythons, young and old, without any sign of R.I's, if that helps.


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 26, 2012)

i just mixed some up for my sheoaks and they seem to love it


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 26, 2012)

ive been using it for my womas and when its really dry it does seem a little dusty but i haven't had any problems yet and their always pushing their heads through it and it was recommended to me by the breeder who i don't think had had any problems with it


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 26, 2012)

Snowman said:


> What does the health warning on the top right actually say?




Only saw that when you pointed it out. It says " This product contains microorganisms, avoid breathing dust or mists- wear particulate mask if dusty, wear gloves and keep product moist when handling. wash hands immediately after use"


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Apr 26, 2012)

Snowman said:


> What does the health warning on the top right actually say?



the same as all garden products and all garden centers say. May cause adverse health effects etc. Because people have caught legionaires disease from those products before. It's not the dust that causes resp problems it's the micro organisms.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 26, 2012)

The company is just covering their A.r.s.e

Car manufacturers could say this vehicle may cause death.....P)

I have used this product since the year dot. Never had problems with humans or animals. Reptiles and Invertebrates


----------



## RCW74 (Apr 26, 2012)

Have used this product in a pit with Shinglebacks and Blueys without any problems. In an enclosure I give it a week or so to dry out.


----------



## thomasssss (Apr 26, 2012)

Wild~Touch said:


> The company is just covering their A.r.s.e
> 
> Car manufacturers could say this vehicle may cause death.....P)


dont know mate they just might if you read the manual i know when i was reading through the manual for a mates pit bike that it had a warning this bike may cause serious injury or death


----------



## Skitzmixer (May 5, 2012)

would this be ok to use for a bredli and coastal enclosure?


----------



## Tassie97 (May 5, 2012)

this is great for the sheoaks I recomend it!


----------



## Skitzmixer (May 6, 2012)

haha um.. excuse my noobishness but whats sheoaks?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 8, 2012)

still havent got around to trying this out yet.. every one is due for a clean out, so ill try it out this weekend... any do's or don'ts that is on the packaging?


----------



## Pink (May 31, 2012)

How did you like this stuff, New? I've just picked up a couple of bricks but haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## Thyla (May 31, 2012)

Looks like everyone uses this for their herps. Shhh..... the secret's out!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 31, 2012)

i just put it into 2 out of my 3 enclosures, snakies all seem to be happy on it. very economical. only problem ive had is that as soon as i put the 2nd brick out to dry, its been raining ever since. lol.


----------



## Tobe404 (Sep 18, 2012)

So there's no problems with herps accidently ingesting/digesting/passing this stuff? That's the only thing I'd be worried about.


----------



## Jaws07 (Sep 18, 2012)

How much is it? I pay $12 for fine critters crumble, Is there as much as in a critters crumble bag?


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Sep 18, 2012)

Also how does it look compared to Kritters?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 18, 2012)

bunnings told my friend that they dont stock it anymore


----------



## NuKL7 (Sep 18, 2012)

Jaws07 said:


> How much is it? I pay $12 for fine critters crumble, Is there as much as in a critters crumble bag?



I would say 1.5 blocks for a Kritter's bag. If you are getting kritter's for that cheap though i would go with that instead, saves you the trouble of wetting it and drying it out. If you don't mind me asking where are you buying your kritter's?



Chondrobsessed said:


> Also how does it look compared to Kritters?



It is very fine, looks like dirt with strands of coconut fibre in them but unlike dirt, it is very light.



Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> bunnings told my friend that they dont stock it anymore



When did you hear this? I recently brought mine last week from the michinbury store and it still seems stocked up. Maybe when your friend went they were sold out?


----------



## leamos (Sep 18, 2012)

NuKL7 said:


> I would say 1.5 blocks for a Kritter's bag. If you are getting kritter's for that cheap though i would go with that instead, saves you the trouble of wetting it and drying it out. If you don't mind me asking where are you buying your kritter's?



I buy the 35L bulk bags of kitty's crumble, exactly the same as fine kritters crumble, my local pet 'superstore' sells the 35L bags for $20 whereas they sell the 20L bag of kritters for $14(when its in stock!). I've found it does come slightly damper then the kritters but a day in the sun fixes that


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Sep 18, 2012)

NuKL7 said:


> When did you hear this? I recently brought mine last week from the michinbury store and it still seems stocked up. Maybe when your friend went they were sold out?



yesterday hun, i sent her there to get it for me, armed with the aisle number, position on the shelf, a photo, the price and the barcode, everything they could need and they told her they no longer stocked it....

She ended up getting me a bigger thing that was coconut husk/coir peat, just went to find the bag but in my cleaning frenzy ive thrown out half a bag of substrate!!!:facepalm:

its a bit coarser and as it makes up to 60l its very economical at $9 a bag and i found it easier to work with i juwt broke off chunks and sprayed with a bit of water and crumbled it. it looks nice and natural too.


----------



## GhamMagsBaird89 (Sep 18, 2012)

Tobe404 said:


> So there's no problems with herps accidently ingesting/digesting/passing this stuff? That's the only thing I'd be worried about.


Yea my b&g didbut she has been fine since


----------



## NuKL7 (Sep 18, 2012)

Cool thanks guys ill be sure to check them both out next time i'm cubstrate shopping


----------



## saximus (Oct 5, 2012)

You aren't really allowed to advertise on here mate but if you're a genuine Aussie company you deserve some support IMO. 
Where can you buy your stuff? Is it available at garden shops and places like Bunnings?


----------



## steampunk (Oct 5, 2012)

saximus said:


> Where can you buy your stuff? Is it available at garden shops and places like Bunnings?



Bunnings mate, in the seeding aisle. Near the light expanding clay aggregate (brown clay ball things) Although i just started working there so i will make sure they still stock it on my next shift


----------



## jbest (Nov 12, 2012)

checked the bunnings here at burleigh heads and they dont stock it :evil:


----------



## The_Geeza (Nov 12, 2012)

we talking about Coir Peat or Coco??


----------



## jbest (Nov 12, 2012)

ozimid said:


> we talking about Coir Peat or Coco??



im talking about the coir peat like in the photo at the start of the thread


----------



## The_Geeza (Nov 12, 2012)

But a tread the other day was on about the co co peat now we on about Coir peat?? What's preferred ... Sezzzz think u were in on the co co peat thread?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 12, 2012)

ozimid said:


> But a tread the other day was on about the co co peat now we on about Coir peat?? What's preferred ... Sezzzz think u were in on the co co peat thread?



cant remember the thread that you mean ozimid, but quite possibly. 

i have used both and they both work fine. the coco peat is just not as fine which i prefer. 

i was told by bunnings last time that they had discontinued the coir peat blocks.


----------



## The_Geeza (Nov 12, 2012)

So u got the last 1 lol


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 12, 2012)

ozimid said:


> So u got the last 1 lol



nah missed out then too


----------



## davobmx (Nov 27, 2012)

Just bought a block of this and wet it down, is suposed to smell and does that go away once dry?


----------



## B-Bear (Nov 27, 2012)

I used it years ago in agricultural practices (have done Ag Sc degree) and Co Co or coir peat are exactly the same.
If you are hard up for it I get mine from K-Mart at present time but in a bind and for a bit extra your local hydro shop will never let you down.
The good brands are steam disinfected so my advice is to stay away from the cheaper brands which can be recognised by excess amounts of sand and other contaminants like large pieces of wood and plastic as well as any that have been fortified with nutrients. At your local inside gardening (hydro) center they should also have pre-expanded bags.


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 27, 2012)

B-Bear said:


> I used it years ago in agricultural practices (have done Ag Sc degree) and Co Co or coir peat are exactly the same..


there made from the same thing (coconut husks) but they arnt the same product , co co peat is a hell of alot finer than its sister coir , coir has stringy fibres in it and larger chunks whilst co co peat is very fine and consistent , not exactly the same but very similar (have completed horticulture cert 3 myself)


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 18, 2012)

well once again, Bunnings staff have proved that they dont know what they do and dont sell.... sent hubby off today with instructions to get the big bag of bark, and he comes home with the bricks of coir peat that they supposedly don't stock any more!!! lmao. Yes it was the same bunnings that told me it had been discontinued!!!!


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 18, 2012)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> well once again, Bunnings staff have proved that they dont know what they do and dont sell.... sent hubby off today with instructions to get the big bag of bark, and he comes home with the bricks of coir peat that they supposedly don't stock any more!!! lmao. Yes it was the same bunnings that told me it had been discontinued!!!!


yep most of them dont have a clue , when you said they had been discontinued i got all worried went a bought 2 baskets full  asked one of the workers though and they said they weren't aware of them being discontinued and they still stocked it last time i was in there


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 13, 2013)

seen these coir peat bricks for a while at work (there under $2 ea) and always wondered about them being reptile safe. Then about 2 weeks ago when i went to the pet shop i see exo terra $20 brick that is exactly the same. Any way brought a brick last night so im going to try it out see if i enjoy working with it. 
Also bunnings had a good 50 bricks when i was there


----------



## woody101 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ive been using it for the last 6months + for my 4year old snakes all the way down to hatchies. Never had a problem the only thing I dont like is making the damn stuff! Soaking it then squeezing it dry with your hands gets old real quick. I make up about 7 bricks at once for all my cages. ( there all pretty big ) But I love it and so do my snakes.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 13, 2013)

i just did my first brick  would be a pain i think you can get like a mega brick from bunnings


----------



## thomasssss (Mar 13, 2013)

woody101 said:


> the only thing I dont like is making the damn stuff! Soaking it then squeezing it dry with your hands gets old real quick.


i did the same as you did on my first attempt and it got me thinking that there had to be an easier way the following process works really well for me so may be worth a try 
get yourself an old towel , lay it out flat on the ground and pile up a long skinny pile sort of thing on the towel , then fold the towel over so it covers the peat and start twisting it up like you do when you make a "kangaroo tail" to whip someone with a wet towel ( yes im childish i still do it even at 20  )

i found that if i put my foot on one end i am able to get a real twist happening , this allows you to do a hell of alot more peat in one go and also imo gets it drier than you can with your hands but is dependant on how much you twist it , and you will need to twist the towel after each pile of peat to get the best results 
also dont use as much water as the packet says i use around half the recommended amount


----------



## Tobe404 (Mar 13, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> i use it for my EWD's and they love to dig in it and it doesnt matter if it gets wet or holds a little humidity..



I use it for all my Herps and Scorpions. They all seem to love it. Seems safe even if ingested too. Never had any ill effects from that happening.


----------



## Porkbones (Mar 13, 2013)

wasgij said:


> that one should be fine, I use brunnings brand coco-peat for all my herps and frogs though.
> nvm just realised same brand... they must have to different types then, interesting.



They don't sell the coco peat 1 at my local bunnings.they haven't stocked it for months


----------



## Porkbones (Mar 14, 2013)

I asked about coco peat blocks they use to have at bunnings but they don't stock it anymore.so i asked about these coir peat blocks tht I have seen mentioned on this site before.i know 1 has the fertilizer, but was told tht the 1 u have pictured had a wetting agent in it an it may contain chemicals.dont know how true it is.does it say anywhere on the pack it contains a wetting agent? anyway with all the comments it must be safe to use.
we have just moved house in the weekend and found an old 100% organic nothing added coco peat brick tht I got from bunnings about 2 years ago.i must of brought 2 an used 1 for my tarantula thn stored and forgot about the other.dont know if any other bunnings stock them still


----------

